# Duck Hunting in Utah - Help



## BamaDuckHunter (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello, 

I am a life long duck hunter, but very new to Utah and am currently residing in Salt Lake City (moved here about 4 months ago from Alabama). I am looking for any and all recommendations on good duck areas and any tips you all may have for high country waterfowl hunting. 

Also, my hunting network out here is virtually zero, any suggestions on how to grow that would be greatly appreciated as well! 

Thanks!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Take it away SHEEP!.....


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

goosefreak said:


> Take it away SHEEP!.....


Leave this part to the guy that naturally does it best. &#128588;&#128588;
I honestly feel bad for the guy. &#129326;&#129326;
Must be miserable. &#128557;&#128557;

Bamaduckhunter. Whatever happens in the coming replies just know that not everyone here is the same.
Hopefully some reverse psychology will take place. 
That's all I got. ✌


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

olibooger said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > Take it away SHEEP!.....
> ...


Hey, I'm not such a bad guy! It's just that some of these posts are predictable!

I watched as my brother moved from state to state while serving in the Air Force for 12 years and almost everywhere he went people would give him a cold shoulder.

I'm all about helping, I won't give out spots but, I'll provide just enough to give you a direction. After all, I did suffer blood sweat tears and money to acquire my "spots"

To the OP, all of the WMA's and the bear river bird refuge has top notch duck hunting, Farmington bay is the closest to salt lake, then Howard slough, Ogden bay Willard spur and the bear river refuge, and more, my suggestion is to pack Light, (3-6 decoys and maybe a spinner) and go for a walk on some of these WMA's and watch where the birds are going down at.

There, that's pretty basic. You gotta put in the work but, you'll do fine..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wait till things freeze up then go hunt rivers.


-DallanC


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Goose. I wasnt implying you. Mr Sheep on the other hand. . . Like I said I feel bad for him. But as soon as I say that I know I'm going to get a why do you feel bad, my life is good, I'm happy...

Only a terribly down trodden person could feed off such consistent animosity on a forum. 

Didnt mean to derail this. Welcome to Utah bama. I just moved back here last year. I grew up here but as much as things have changed I may as well be from another country. I know zero about duck hunting or else I would have some sort of constructive input.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

goosefreak said:


> Take it away SHEEP!.....


Pick a WMA, grab some binos, and start walking. Or driving your boat. Whichever. You'll figure it out. Or you won't. Either way you'll still be hunting. Pretty hard to not shoot ducks in Utah. Check out Center dike at Farmington bay. It's a pretty hot place to start. They hammered the ducks there this morning!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

olibooger said:


> Goose. I wasnt implying you. Mr Sheep on the other hand. . . Like I said I feel bad for him. But as soon as I say that I know I'm going to get a why do you feel bad, my life is good, I'm happy...
> 
> Only a terribly down trodden person could feed off such consistent animosity on a forum.
> 
> Didnt mean to derail this. Welcome to Utah bama. I just moved back here last year. I grew up here but as much as things have changed I may as well be from another country. I know zero about duck hunting or else I would have some sort of constructive input.


Like I've said many times, I'm sure glad I'm me! And you're wrong, my life is GREAT and I'm beyond happy!

I like to push the buttons of people who think the internet is real world. You know, people like you.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Since when did ducks become big game? Is there a new genetic breed? Maybe a duckalope?:shock:


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

ridgetop said:


> Since when did ducks become big game? Is there a new genetic breed? Maybe a duckalope?:shock:


It's the new breed of Utah hunter. They hunt waterfowl like big game


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Like I said, I was sure he would reply as he did. That is generally how it goes when someone finds pleasure in bringing other people down and are masking their reality.
Again, I feel bad for you.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## ut_birdboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome to Utah...

Geaux Tigers!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Reminder of Forum Rules: No personal attacks. 

Thanks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Call me crazy, but I moved this wonderful thread out of the Big Game section to Waterfowl.


.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> *Call me crazy*, but I moved this wonderful thread out of the Big Game section to Waterfowl.
> 
> .


Nope; ain't gonna do it. But I would ask that you remind certain individuals about maintaining civility when posting. It seems that pushing other peoples buttons has become prime sport here. Just sayin'. :mrgreen:


----------

